# Made an outdoor bar area/fish cleaning table



## phoenix09 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ripped up an old porch and used the wood to build it. Only had to buy some extra wood for the roof.


----------



## phoenix09 (Feb 5, 2013)

*more pics*

pictures


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your a mighty handy little feller.Nice!!!!!!


----------



## phoenix09 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks Good


----------

